# Cranworx slopestyle videos(full final runs)



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

here are some videos from slopestyle filmed by yours truly.

1. Bourdon and Strait crashes

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=crankworx-crashes

2. Barrecloth Final Run

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=bearclaw-last-run

3. Cam Mccaul final run

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=cam-mccaul-final-run

4. Cam Zinc Final Run

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=cam-zinc-final-run

5. Paul Bas Final Run

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=paul-bas-last-run

6. Strait Final Run

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=strait-last-run


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

straits crash was insane!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

it sounds and looks like kyle's rear shock was blown or it bottomed out bad


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

btw... very nice post.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

sriracha said:


> blahblahblah


and that other stuff is...uh, some other word for insane!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

sriracha said:


> it sounds and looks like kyle's rear shock was blown or it bottomed out bad


i may be stupid, or have a bad connection, but it looked like a ht when he crashed....

or was it the sx thing?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice man, thats some crazy stuff


----------



## freerider167 (Dec 2, 2004)

pretty intense man, how long does it take ot upload them vids? i'm trying to upload a 7mb vid and it's taking forever..


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> i may be stupid, or have a bad connection, but it looked like a ht when he crashed....
> 
> or was it the sx thing?


let's see...


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

it actually took a while to load them all, probably 45 minutes, but i thought it was worth it.


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

yeah that was really sick. the crowd was even louder in real life when he did that.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanx hommie. Teh judging was mos def solid. That's exactly how i would have had teh podium.

Berrecloths 3 was one of teh top 3 tricks i've seen done on 2 wheelz.


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Looked like to me he was trying to throw a backflip and stuck his ass right down into his rear wheel just as it was on the lip. That would have pitched him.


----------



## ilikepinkbikes (Dec 3, 2004)

wait so berr won it?


----------



## ynotgobig (Jun 29, 2004)

no paul bas.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

great post...huge air...and some nice crashes


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ynotgobig said:


> here are some videos from slopestyle filmed by yours truly.


awesome, thanks for the vids


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

darren is the man yo.......


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

wow!
those were great!
thanks!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

That tailwhip off the semi trailer was ufking SICK!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

mattsavage said:


> and stuck his ass right down into his rear wheel just as it was on the lip.


you're right. As if the landing wasn't harsh enough...he gets slammed into the back of the seat right at the lip.


----------



## eviltankass (Mar 11, 2004)

*yo*

Sick footage dude!! i was there 3 weeks ago, too bad i'm not there the event


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

what kind of bike/setup does paul bas ride?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Gman said:


> what kind of bike/setup does paul bas ride?


kona....

check it out


----------



## shoredad (Apr 26, 2005)

very nice vids... thanks. 
my favorite is berrecloth run..



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> kona....


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> kona....
> 
> check it out


what frame?


----------

